# Advice?????



## Liu (May 26, 2006)

Hi!
Can anyone give me any suggestions on any music which is, well..... "beautiful". Does that make sense? The kind of music that makes you feel.....AHHHHHH I can't describe it. Just beautiful.


----------



## Vindfallet (May 26, 2006)

*=)*

My suggestion to a song I find very beautiful is The heart asks pleasure first by Michael Nyman. It's probably not considered as classical music (it's more modern from around the 1990's I think), but it's one of the loveliest songs I have heard 

Goodnight -_-


----------



## GrizzlyChicken (May 29, 2006)

I know the feeling you're talking about.
This one does the trick for me:

Dvorak
Symphony No. 9 'From the New World'- Largo


----------

